# Nine Eleven: Charlie Sheen ergänzt Cast des Actiondramas



## CarolaHo (8. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nine Eleven: Charlie Sheen ergänzt Cast des Actiondramas* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Nine Eleven: Charlie Sheen ergänzt Cast des Actiondramas


----------



## Odin333 (8. März 2016)

Charle Sheens einzige gute Rolle bis heute war für mich in Hot Shots 1 + 2.

Mit absolut allem was er sonst noch getrieben hat, konnte ich 0,0 anfangen.


----------



## Enisra (8. März 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Charle Sheens einzige gute Rolle bis heute war für mich in Hot Shots 1 + 2.
> 
> Mit absolut allem was er sonst noch getrieben hat, konnte ich 0,0 anfangen.



oh the Arrival war noch gut und auf Grund von dem Film wäre der sogar die perfekte Wahl für ein Gordon Freeman Darsteller gewesen
Ansonsten, naja gut, wenn die meinen das so nen Star Vehicle funktioniert


----------



## Vordack (8. März 2016)

Feris macht blau, Platoon, Wall Street, Young Guns, Die 3 Musketiere, John Malkowitch


----------



## Enisra (8. März 2016)

naja, Platoon ist überbewertet und in Being John Malkowitch hatte der jetzt auch nicht wirklich ne Hauptrolle


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. März 2016)

Indianer von Cleveland!!! Wie kann man den Film bloß vergessen...


----------



## Vordack (8. März 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Indianer von Cleveland!!! Wie kann man den Film bloß vergessen...



Ne, den kenne ich nicht (wird nachgeholt  )

@Enisra

Überbewertet...., natürlich, wenn Du es meinst ist es ein Fakt  

Platoon - Awards - IMDb

und bei 281.000 Userwertungen auf IMDB einen Durchschnitt von 8.1 aber klar, ist überbewertet weil Enisra der Ansicht ist  Könnte auch einfach "überbewertet" sein weil der Film gut ist" LOL wer würde den auf so ne Idee kommen daß ein Oliver Stone Film gut sein könnte?


----------



## Enisra (8. März 2016)

ja Q.E.D.
als ob viele mehr als die Szene kennen in der Adagio for Strings läuft


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. März 2016)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja Q.E.D.
> als ob viele mehr als die Szene kennen in der Adagio for Strings läuft


Och, da ist u.a. noch die Szene mit dem sterbenden Willem Dafoe...


----------

